# Hoover Crappie advice



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

Heading out tomorrow to Hoover and reaching out to this forum for any crappie advice....I'm new to boat fishing this year and would love to put my Dad on some crappie action as I've heard described in other posts here.

Just acquired a fish finder (Garmin Striker Plus 4cv) which I've also never fished with, having been a bank fisherman until this year. I was planning on fishing the banks early for largemouth and then try for crappie when the sun gets higher. Planning to jig submerged brush for them if I can find on my fishfinder, but expect a learning curve with that thing for sure. Minnies on a jig and/or slip bobber. Most of the posts I've seen recently say approx 15 feet of water, at or near the bottom. Don't have the gear to spider rig, but maybe one day...

Any advice on a particular part of Hoover? PM me or reply to this post with anything you think might help. I've collected a pretty good plan from all the posts on OGF, but anything additional might help. If you see a guy trolling around on a canoe tomorrow, say hello....


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Haven't been there in a couple weeks, but I was catching them from 5 to 15 feet. Took a while sometimes to find what they like and depth, but minnows worked the best. Caught some using rooster tails or jigs tipped with meat. Bite was real slow for me sometimes , but there are plenty of schools in the middle columns South and Middle pools - on east side. Goodluck.


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

Trolling can be be productive and help you find scattered fish I don’t know what type of boat you fishing out of, but trolling jigs and minnows or plain jigs can work. I have also caught a lot of crappies trolling worm harnesses with night crawlers in the summer. Harnesses also pick up a wide variety of fish.


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

I'll be in a canoe with little 30lb trolling motor. Strong enough to move us slow trolling but not more than that. Much more likely to go the jigs and/or minnows route and try to find them suspended or on structure. Would love to find some deeper brush or logs or something and setup overtop and jig for em. Doesn't every fishing trip start with the idea of a perfect spot and conditions? 

Who knows.....supposed to be raining now. Will be my first time for a lot of things....on Hoover by boat, using a fish finder, and going for crappie. Pics (i hope) and feedback to follow. Thanks as always.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Look at the maps of Hoover and fish any flat you find that is about 15 ft deep. Look for crappie on your fish finder, drop your minnow to that depth and it will be game over for the crappie. You will have your limit in no time once you find them. If you aren't catching anything in 10 minutes, move. All I can say is move, move, move until you find the feeding fish.


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you rutty. I gather the summer crappie bite is about finding them, usually deeper. Great advice from all. Special recognition to polebender and deerfarmer (and others) for the great dialogue recently on a thread called Trolling Hoover. Can't replicate your gear or free time, but for a guy with a young family - the info makes the rare day of fishing much more successful.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Hopefully Deerfarmer or PoleBender Will read your post they are a wealth of information


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

AKlo said:


> Thank you rutty. I gather the summer crappie bite is about finding them, usually deeper. Great advice from all. Special recognition to polebender and deerfarmer (and others) for the great dialogue recently on a thread called Trolling Hoover. Can't replicate your gear or free time, but for a guy with a young family - the info makes the rare day of fishing much more successful.


Totally agree about rutty, polebender and deerfarmer along with the others. I can't thank those guys enough for the information they have shared over the years. They have really helped me as well as others.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Just have to find the schools man. As stated above, get a map, either online or stop at old Dutchman and pick one up. Pretty sure they’re free. Look for ledges in deeper water. Once you locate a school on your graph it’ll be game on. The size isn’t always there on Hoover but the numbers can be hard to beat some days. I’ll shoot you a message with some spots I’ve had luck with recently.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

AKlo said:


> Thank you rutty. I gather the summer crappie bite is about finding them, usually deeper. Great advice from all. Special recognition to polebender and deerfarmer (and others) for the great dialogue recently on a thread called Trolling Hoover. Can't replicate your gear or free time, but for a guy with a young family - the info makes the rare day of fishing much more successful.


You can use a minnow rig on any rod. You can buy them already made up if you can’t make one yourself. Like the others have said, look for them in the 15’ range. That seems to be the magic number right now. The crappies are in big schools now, so when you find them just drop straight down on them. They are very willing eaters!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I am sure Deerfarmer will have an updated report by this evening, he is there now!!!!


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

Pretty good day on Hoover on Friday despite the weather pattern change. Thanks to those who replied both publicly and privately. 

Day total (not bragging, just filing in this group) was 20 crappie and a small blue cat. Even caught one trolling from spot to spot and didn’t even feel him on there poor guy.... red deep diving crank. Couldn’t get ANY hits in 10-15 ft, even on ledges and hump or two. Finally did well in about 6-8 feet but we basically drifted minnow rigs with the NE wind. Kept none, will next time. The first use of the fishfinder was cool - nice to have depth and temp, rest looked like Egyptian heirogliphics to me.... 

Wasn’t the furious action I’d hoped but All and all a great day.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

. The first use of the fishfinder was cool - nice to have depth and temp, rest looked like Egyptian heirogliphics to me....

Wasn’t the furious action I’d hoped but All and all a great day.[/QUOTE]


Just a F.Y.I. Cabelas have "informational/how to" cd's on specific types of units. Check with them if they have yours. Really good info.
Tight Lines.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Took a friend and his young son out Saturday and did pretty good on the crappie. Set up drifts starting in 16 FOW moving into 6-8 FOW in the swirling N, E, NE winds. Soft plastics, tipped some with crappie nibbles. Fish weren’t schooled up tight but the bite was consistent...until our drift path was cut off by another boat that decided to pull up and just hang out in the area. I would have said something but didn’t want to stir anything up with a 5 year old in the boat. I’m pretty positive the person posts here and he knows what he did. So, if you read this, thanks for being inconsiderate!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Well I’m guessing you are talking about me as being inconsiderate. I don’t want to start a pissing match so I just say I’m sorry. But I think you are the one being a little unreasonable. We got to the Sunbury ramp around 6 am and fished out it front of the ramp for 3 hours or so and was the only boat fishing north west of the small island. We left to fish another spot and after a few hour returned to our starting spot. When we returned you most have been the other boat fishing in the general area. When we started fishing again we were at least 100 yards from you. Now you were drift fishing and we were spot fishing using the electronic spot lock and slowtrolling. So I guess that is what you are taking issue with. Saturday the wind was blowing 10 to 15 mph and swirling one minute it would be coming out of the north and the next minute it would be coming out of the east. You had no way to control your drift and yes your drift fishing would have been easier if you didn’t have to deal with another boat. Again i’m Sorry if think anything we did was inconsiderate. I really don’t understand what the issue was. We only got within 50 yards of each other one time and that was on your first drift after we returned and I moved to get out of your way anytime I saw you getting close. If you think I intentionally setup in the middle of your drift you are wrong. You even said in your post that the wind was swirling so I couldn’t have even guessed what way you were going to drift.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

deerfarmer said:


> Well I’m guessing you are talking about me as being inconsiderate. I don’t want to start a pissing match so I just say I’m sorry. But I think you are the one being a little unreasonable. We got to the Sunbury ramp around 6 am and fished out it front of the ramp for 3 hours or so and was the only boat fishing north west of the small island. We left to fish another spot and after a few hour returned to our starting spot. When we returned you most have been the other boat fishing in the general area. When we started fishing again we were at least 100 yards from you. Now you were drift fishing and we were spot fishing using the electronic spot lock and slowtrolling. So I guess that is what you are taking issue with. Saturday the wind was blowing 10 to 15 mph and swirling one minute it would be coming out of the north and the next minute it would be coming out of the east. You had no way to control your drift and yes your drift fishing would have been easier if you didn’t have to deal with another boat. Again i’m Sorry if think anything we did was inconsiderate. I really don’t understand what the issue was. We only got within 50 yards of each other one time and that was on your first drift after we returned and I moved to get out of your way anytime I saw you getting close. If you think I intentionally setup in the middle of your drift you are wrong. You even said in your post that the wind was swirling so I couldn’t have even guessed what way you were going to drift.


He probably doesn't want to fish Big Run in the fall then would he? You have 20-30 boats up there almost touching each other at times. It is what it is, go with the flow!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hahahaha...posts like this crack me up! Try going to the Detroit River and walleye fish where there is swift current and wind while trying to stay vertical when you can touch the boat next to you with your rod. Or fish the reefs in April or perching in Ashtabula and Conneaut. You can literally cast in any direction and hit boats and everyone gets along (reasonably well) in 2-3’ chop. Within 50 yards vertical jigging in 15 FOW for crappie??? Come on man take it easy! Bass guys don’t mind blowing up to a point you’ve been fishing for an hour, make three cast and blast to the next? Big deal!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Hahahaha...posts like this crack me up! Try going to the Detroit River and walleye fish where there is swift current and wind while trying to stay vertical when you can touch the boat next to you with your rod. Or fish the reefs in April or perching in Ashtabula and Conneaut. You can literally cast in any direction and hit boats and everyone gets along (reasonably well) in 2-3’ chop. Within 50 yards vertical jigging in 15 FOW for crappie??? Come on man take it easy! Bass guys don’t mind blowing up to a point you’ve been fishing for an hour, make three cast and blast to the next? Big deal!


I couldn't agree more. The jig bite on the reef is the only time anyone can become God (walk across water and not get wet! Just go from boat to boat). 
Some people just think they own the whole lake when out fishing and get mad when someone fishes next to them, not sure why but some do. These are all public waters!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Someone should write the ODNR to see if they can make Hoover a reservation only lake due to over crowded fishing conditions. It worked at Lake LaSuAnn back in the day. Also throw some shade on the 9.9 hp restriction on that lake as well because we have not heard any complaints on that in awhile. Then end with the state needs to open up bowfishing on the south pool. The end.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

deerfarmer said:


> Well I’m guessing you are talking about me as being inconsiderate. I don’t want to start a pissing match so I just say I’m sorry. But I think you are the one being a little unreasonable. We got to the Sunbury ramp around 6 am and fished out it front of the ramp for 3 hours or so and was the only boat fishing north west of the small island. We left to fish another spot and after a few hour returned to our starting spot. When we returned you most have been the other boat fishing in the general area. When we started fishing again we were at least 100 yards from you. Now you were drift fishing and we were spot fishing using the electronic spot lock and slowtrolling. So I guess that is what you are taking issue with. Saturday the wind was blowing 10 to 15 mph and swirling one minute it would be coming out of the north and the next minute it would be coming out of the east. You had no way to control your drift and yes your drift fishing would have been easier if you didn’t have to deal with another boat. Again i’m Sorry if think anything we did was inconsiderate. I really don’t understand what the issue was. We only got within 50 yards of each other one time and that was on your first drift after we returned and I moved to get out of your way anytime I saw you getting close. If you think I intentionally setup in the middle of your drift you are wrong. You even said in your post that the wind was swirling so I couldn’t have even guessed what way you were going to drift.


Deerfarmer,

How did you do fishing?


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Deerfarmer,
> 
> How did you do fishing?


Brahmabull71 funny you should ask. Because in my opinion catching the amount of fish we were catching was probably the real issue here.The fishing has been outstanding. We fished Friday and caught 141 and on sat we had 114. All fish were catch and release. We overheard the kid on the other boat say I want to use what those guys are using. Again everyone is entitled to there own opinion and In my opinion someone ego got a little hurt.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Steve,maybe you was in his top Secret fishing spot that nobody else knows about and that’s why he’s upset !!!!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

deerfarmer said:


> Brahmabull71 funny you should ask. Because in my opinion catching the amount of fish we were catching was probably the real issue here.The fishing has been outstanding. We fished Friday and caught 141 and on sat we had 114. All fish were catch and release. We overheard the kid on the other boat say I want to use what those guys are using. Again everyone is entitled to there own opinion and In my opinion someone ego got a little hurt.


Nice job! I should have stayed local. Went up to Erie and got my guts pounded out walleye fishing. 

Thanks for the report!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is a lesson learned over the weekend. We were fishing a shallow hump in about 5.5 foot of water. On 2d and 3d sonar you couldn't see any fish on the hump. But you could see the fish out in front of the boat with panoptix. Without panoptix we would have never fished that spot because nothing was showing on regular sonar. The lesson I learned was if fishing shallow the fish don't want to be under your boat.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

deerfarmer said:


> Here is a lesson learned over the weekend. We were fishing a shallow hump in about 5.5 foot of water. On 2d and 3d sonar you couldn't see any fish on the hump. But you could see the fish out in front of the boat with panoptix. Without panoptix we would have never fished that spot because nothing was showing on regular sonar. The lesson I learned was if fishing shallow the fish don't want to be under your boat.


So does that mean you casted to them? Obvious question I realize.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

We were slowtrolling with our 14 foot rods and keeping the bait just off the bottom


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

deerfarmer said:


> Here is a lesson learned over the weekend. We were fishing a shallow hump in about 5.5 foot of water. On 2d and 3d sonar you couldn't see any fish on the hump. But you could see the fish out in front of the boat with panoptix. Without panoptix we would have never fished that spot because nothing was showing on regular sonar. The lesson I learned was if fishing shallow the fish don't want to be under your boat.


Do you think the fish were being spooked when under the boat as you were strolling over them or perhaps the fish were still there but you were not marking on sonar since the cone is pretty narrow in shallow water? I often wonder how much I can rely on traditional sonar in water less than 8-10'. Can you share any images from your Panoptix? I was chatting with a fellow angler last week and he was telling me how much Panoptix has increased the hook-up rate when targeting muskies.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Do you think the fish were being spooked when under the boat as you were strolling over them or perhaps the fish were still there but you were not marking on sonar since the cone is pretty narrow in shallow water? I often wonder how much I can rely on traditional sonar in water less than 8-10'. Can you share any images from your Panoptix? I was chatting with a fellow angler last week and he was telling me how much Panoptix has increased the hook-up rate when targeting muskies.


There’s a video on you tube by Paul Mueller on crappie fishing with panoptix. It shows that when you get over top of the fish they will separate to each side of the boat where you wouldn’t see them on regular sonar. When he backs off they come back together.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

polebender said:


> There’s a video on you tube by Paul Mueller on crappie fishing with panoptix. It shows that when you get over top of the fish they will separate to each side of the boat where you wouldn’t see them on regular sonar. When he backs off they come back together.


Just watched. Good stuff! That is the first I have actually seen of the Panoptix. Video game fishing at its finest!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

deerfarmer said:


> Here is a lesson learned over the weekend. We were fishing a shallow hump in about 5.5 foot of water. On 2d and 3d sonar you couldn't see any fish on the hump. But you could see the fish out in front of the boat with panoptix. Without panoptix we would have never fished that spot because nothing was showing on regular sonar. The lesson I learned was if fishing shallow the fish don't want to be under your boat.


Wow, sounds like a great fishing tool Suspended fish high in the water column in deep water don't want to be under your boat either.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

If you start looking at panoptix, Be sure to check out the new panoptix livescope that just got released a couple weeks ago. It the second generation.


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

One day.......right after I secure a bass boat. Thanks to all who helped me out.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

deerfarmer said:


> Brahmabull71 funny you should ask. Because in my opinion catching the amount of fish we were catching was probably the real issue here.The fishing has been outstanding. We fished Friday and caught 141 and on sat we had 114. All fish were catch and release. We overheard the kid on the other boat say I want to use what those guys are using. Again everyone is entitled to there own opinion and In my opinion someone ego got a little hurt.


Good one buddy. I’m totally jealous of someone catching crappie, spider rigging live bait with 3 hooks per pole. Get the hell out of here. Don’t let all those expensive electronics on the front of your boat go to your head sir. Anyone with a decent graph can go buy a pound of minnows and sit on a school of crappie and catch crappie at Hoover all day. You aren’t doing anything ground breaking. 

Also, you must have damn good ears if the closest we ever got was 50 yards away and supposedly heard him say that.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

deerfarmer said:


> Well I’m guessing you are talking about me as being inconsiderate. I don’t want to start a pissing match so I just say I’m sorry. But I think you are the one being a little unreasonable. We got to the Sunbury ramp around 6 am and fished out it front of the ramp for 3 hours or so and was the only boat fishing north west of the small island. We left to fish another spot and after a few hour returned to our starting spot. When we returned you most have been the other boat fishing in the general area. When we started fishing again we were at least 100 yards from you. Now you were drift fishing and we were spot fishing using the electronic spot lock and slowtrolling. So I guess that is what you are taking issue with. Saturday the wind was blowing 10 to 15 mph and swirling one minute it would be coming out of the north and the next minute it would be coming out of the east. You had no way to control your drift and yes your drift fishing would have been easier if you didn’t have to deal with another boat. Again i’m Sorry if think anything we did was inconsiderate. I really don’t understand what the issue was. We only got within 50 yards of each other one time and that was on your first drift after we returned and I moved to get out of your way anytime I saw you getting close. If you think I intentionally setup in the middle of your drift you are wrong. You even said in your post that the wind was swirling so I couldn’t have even guessed what way you were going to drift.



Yep, I’m totally unreasonable. 50 yards though...come on man. You can lie to your friends and I’ll lie to mine but let’s not lie to each other. 

Anyway, sorry to have questioned you, sir. You’re obviously a much better fisherman than me. I should have obviously left the area when you arrived.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

rutty said:


> I couldn't agree more. The jig bite on the reef is the only time anyone can become God (walk across water and not get wet! Just go from boat to boat).
> Some people just think they own the whole lake when out fishing and get mad when someone fishes next to them, not sure why but some do. These are all public waters!


I expect that stuff during the jig bite. Been there, done that and it doesn’t bother me a bit. But when the whole lake is wide open and someone comes up and gets right in your drift path that you’ve been running for close to two hours, it’s a little frustrating. Especially when you stayed away from them to let them fish the area earlier in the morning. I fished around the island for a bit then trolled north for saugeye. Came back to pick my friend and his kid up at the ramp and only fished that area because he left. I guess next time I see him I can leave my electronics off and just follow him around and hopefully pick up his scraps. 

Again, sorry I questioned deerfarmer. I was secretly glad he showed up so I could see how it’s done.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> Someone should write the ODNR to see if they can make Hoover a reservation only lake due to over crowded fishing conditions. It worked at Lake LaSuAnn back in the day. Also throw some shade on the 9.9 hp restriction on that lake as well because we have not heard any complaints on that in awhile. Then end with the state needs to open up bowfishing on the south pool. The end.


You think ODNR would do that? I’m totally in. 

I’m totally for the HP restrictions though. Too many boats onHoover as it is. Don’t need a reason for more to show up and fish my spots. 

You guys are all totally missing the point. But, I guess I called out the wrong memeber, even though I didn’t say any names. Someone must have thought they did something kind of messed up and brought it up?? Can’t win either way so it’s whatever.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> You think ODNR would do that? I’m totally in.
> 
> I’m totally for the HP restrictions though. *Too many boats onHoover as it is*. Don’t need a reason for more to show up and fish my spots.
> 
> You guys are all totally missing the point. But, I guess I called out the wrong memeber, even though I didn’t say any names. Someone must have thought they did something kind of messed up and brought it up?? Can’t win either way so it’s whatever.


You just said there was 2 boats out there (and that is too many for you I guess with that comment), goes back to everyone's point, you want the whole lake to yourself! The point is, no matter what PUBLIC lake you go too you will have boats around you, whether it is Erie, Alum, Hoover, etc. Get used to it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Rutty knows how this is. I tie a rope from my boat to his boat every tournamentD The only way for him to get over 50' away from me is to get a longer rope.

Hate to see anyone getting upset about stuff like this, we are all just out doing what we enjoy


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I may have to go get some popcorn and watch this unfold!!!


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Its tuff right now, we were there for about 4 hours Sunday morning and only boated 4 keepers slow trolling minnows under a cork at about 10 feet in 15-20 feet of water at less than 1 mph. Damn little perch were stealing our minners right and left. We did catch 3 or 4 more that were not keepers and lost a few at the boat. Bite was so soft you barley felt it so dont go setting the hook like a pro bass fiserman or ur gonna miss most of them, just reel Down on them slowly.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Rutty knows how this is. I tie a rope from my boat to his boat every tournamentD The only way for him to get over 50' away from me is to get a longer rope.
> 
> Hate to see anyone getting upset about stuff like this, we are all just out doing what we enjoy


yeah, I don't mind at all until you decide to pull me and you get first shot at the fish...lol


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

stanimals2 said:


> Its tuff right now, we were there for about 4 hours Sunday morning and only boated 4 keepers slow trolling minnows under a cork at about 10 feet in 15-20 feet of water at less than 1 mph. Damn little perch were stealing our minners right and left. We did catch 3 or 4 more that were not keepers and lost a few at the boat. Bite was so soft you barley felt it so dont go setting the hook like a pro bass fiserman or ur gonna miss most of them, just reel Down on them slowly.


Had buddies out there on Sunday as well. They ended up with their 90 fish limit fishing in 12 FOW and the fish were on the bottom and didn't want the bait moving at all. They had to be right on top of them and not moving to get them to bite. All fish also came on the bottom hook, the fish were tucked on the bottom.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Rutty, I am bringing a MUCH shorter rope for Saturday at CJ I have never been on that lake.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Rutty, I am bringing a MUCH shorter rope for Saturday at CJ I have never been on that lake.


I decided i am not going to fish it (going to Hoover instead) I was out there Saturday to prefish for it and it was not a good lake at all. (that was also my first time ever on the lake) It will fish very small, only a few places to fish and there is nowhere to get out of the wind. There were 2 footers out there when we were there and it is tough to spider rig like that. I did catch fish though, but they were all 9-11 inch see through whites. Send me a text and I will tell you where I caught them, but they won't do you any good in the tournament except to get 8 fish.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I heard next years crappie tournaments will be held at Hoover..


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Skippy said:


> I heard next years crappie tournaments will be held at Hoover..


We had ours there already this year. There were some good fish brought in. It is our youth tournament every year.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish it was Hoover, or Alum, or Delaware, or Deer Creek, Or anywhere but CJ. What a pitiful little lake. I was there today and could have caught a boatload of white bass they were busting in a bunch of locations big time. I caught a dozen white bass very quickly casting swims for the fun of it and then switched over to trying to find some crappie. I did not do very well and I even tried the local hot bait, aluminum foil


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deerfarmer and I fished C.J. today too. Can’t get away from people trying to fish around us! First Lundy comes in on us! Can you believe this! 

Then Darcie comes in on us! Just can’t get away from some people!

Then we were fishing by the road that crosses over the lake and a truck drives by and yells “Hey *******!” 
I can’t believe how many people know deerfarmer! 

And we agree! Not many good sized crappies there!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hilarious! 

I call it the Dead Sea. Pretty bad when the saugeye tournament (with some good sticks in it I might add) had to refund entry fees because 20+ boats couldn’t catch a saugeye/walleye...not one! Could care less if I ever go back. Every crappie I’ve ever caught there you can read the newspaper through!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

rutty said:


> You just said there was 2 boats out there (and that is too many for you I guess with that comment), goes back to everyone's point, you want the whole lake to yourself! The point is, no matter what PUBLIC lake you go too you will have boats around you, whether it is Erie, Alum, Hoover, etc. Get used to it.


Dude, calm down. I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

1basshunter said:


> I may have to go get some popcorn and watch this unfold!!!


Nothing to see here bud. I stated an opinion and folks got butt hurt because of who I was taking about. No hard feelings. I'm apparently just jealous of his crappie fishing prowess.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Skippy said:


> I heard next years crappie tournaments will be held at Hoover..


Hell yeah...just PM me for permission to fish my spots first.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I wasn't coming in on you I was trying to get away from you!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

polebender said:


> View attachment 267983
> View attachment 267981
> Deerfarmer and I fished C.J. today too. Can’t get away from people trying to fish around us! First Lundy comes in on us! Can you believe this!
> 
> ...


I’ll assume you were the other guy on the boat last weekend since you’re making reference to people fishing around you.

I wanted to check that area out before I picked up my friend and his kid but saw you guys working it so I moved up north and looked around. When I came back to pick them up you guys were gone so I fished it. I knew you guys were moving around to stay on/find the fish so I wanted to stay out of that area and out of your way. Next time I won’t care since regardless of what I think, it’s apparently not a big deal to just jump right in on top of someone.

I honestly don’t care about people fishing around me but when someone comes in and cuts off a drift path that I’ve been working for over an hour, I have an issue with that. I know you guys saw us working the same path before you decided to post up behind us. You can deny it and say you were 50yds away the whole time but when I could hear waves slapping the hull on your boat we all know that’s not true.

Anyway, best of luck in your crappie fishing adventures. I hope you catch them all.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> I’ll assume you were the other guy on the boat last weekend since you’re making reference to people fishing around you.
> 
> I wanted to check that area out before I picked up my friend and his kid but saw you guys working it so I moved up north and looked around. When I came back to pick them up you guys were gone so I fished it. I knew you guys were moving around to stay on/find the fish so I wanted to stay out of that area and out of your way. Next time I won’t care since regardless of what I think, it’s apparently not a big deal to just jump right in on top of someone.
> 
> ...


No biggie! We get people come in on us all the time when they see us catching fish. When they get close enough we always tell them they can fish beside us if they want. There’s usually plenty of fish around! Good luck to you and your fishing young man!


----------



## Danner (Jul 17, 2018)

Heading to Hoover tomorrow. Is the information in this thread holding true for this week as well? What time do the local bait stores open?


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, people are still pretty sensitive about fishing spots. 



Danner said:


> Heading to Hoover tomorrow. Is the information in this thread holding true for this week as well? What time do the local bait stores open?


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

We haven't been to Hoover lately. But if the fish aren't in 14 to 15 foot range just keep moving deeper until you find them. Condition change faster at Hoover than any other lake we fish because when it get hot with little rain Hoover drops about 2 inches a day. So the fish slowly adjust to find the water they are comfortable in.


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

The Old Dutchman opens at 6:00 a.m.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

lacdown said:


> Yes, people are still pretty sensitive about fishing spots.


Not sensitive about spots at all. Couldn’t care less about people fishing AROUND me. Just don’t like it when folks get in my way when I’ve been working a drift line for 2 hours. Don’t even see that **** on the reefs at Erie during the jig bite.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I haven't launched at Hoover or Alum this year. No room for my 65' yacht.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Not sensitive about spots at all. Couldn’t care less about people fishing AROUND me. Just don’t like it when folks get in my way when I’ve been working a drift line for 2 hours. Don’t even see that **** on the reefs at Erie during the jig bite.


You must not fish the jig bite very often then. It happens every few minutes up here. The worst is when the people run full speed right through your drift on top of your spot in 2-4 fow where you are catching walleye, then they setup and fish that drift and wonder why they aren't catching any. Then you even get the trolling that comes right between you and another boat drifting. It happens everywhere, on every lake, all the time! It is just something you become very comfortable with and used to after awhile. It doesn't bother me anymore because I know it will happen every time I go fishing.


----------

